# Sort Of Picture Request:



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm looking to get a beetle or jetta. I really want the jetta, but i want to know what potential a beetle has. so please post pictures to help persuade me to buy a beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

since i'm a post whore...


----------



## vw712 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (bugasm99)*


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vw712)*

Nothing super-special, but it's mine








courtesy of Jeff Wilson
































@ Lime Rock Park, Oct.06








Be different and get a Bug


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (bugasm99)*

Wow, Bugasm, I love the red one. More pics?








Edit: oops, I just realise that's ur own NB!

















_Modified by Loic at 5:47 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Loic)*

yup, its my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Here's Version 1, nothing spectacular
































Version 2 will be a little different, comming soon in about 5 weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

links did not work



_Modified by mmmmarquez at 1:34 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

here are a few of mine 









and the trunk


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

Mine


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_ 









nice flames on the one next to you


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_









where did you run your front turns?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

they are tucked behind the side grills on the front bumper. I have clear rear corners modified to accept the 1157 bulbs for the front.


----------



## beetlegirl1 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (bugasm99)*

my beetle

grtzzz beetlegirl


----------



## STG (May 16, 2006)

*2002 Turbo S*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberBTL (May 31, 2006)

from left to right. Q's, mine, and I forgot the last beetles owners name.








Q's










_Modified by UberBTL at 2:37 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (UberBTL)*



UberBTL said:


> from left to right. Q's, mine, and I forgot the last beetles owners name.QUOTE]
> Wheel/tire specifics on yours?


----------



## SHKRELIMAN (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

[URL="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w52/shkreliman/PorscheBeetle050.jpg"]http://i173.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg[/URL] [URL]


[I]Modified by SHKRELIMAN at 11:00 PM 4-6-2007[/I]


----------



## SHKRELIMAN (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (SHKRELIMAN)*

http://i173.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg


----------



## SHKRELIMAN (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (SHKRELIMAN)*

http://i173.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (SHKRELIMAN)*

Fixed 'em for ya, SHKRELIMAN
























Now, we need more info on the engine in the Bug








Oh, nice P-car










_Modified by Mikes72sb at 11:01 PM 4-7-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Now, we need more info on the engine in the Bug









dido, I really wanted to do this and even had the head and necessary parts before scrapping the idea in hopes to go 20v someday.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (bugasm99)*

Nothing too crazy but here's my sled:


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (SomeMacGuy)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (six7vdub)*


----------



## 1.8Beetle (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

Has more go than show but here it is...

























_Modified by 1.8Beetle at 6:58 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Loot (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_since i'm a post whore...









your car makes me want a beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (2.slowturbo)*

Hell I'll bite, Im bored.....



































_Modified by [email protected] at 7:55 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: ([email protected])*

Or you can take a slightly different approach. My retro 98 (pics aren't that great, keep meaning to take new ones):









































*BRM Wheels:*

























*Winter set up:*










_Modified by silverspeedbuggy at 10:26 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_









Holy $hit Bill, I've never seen a pic of your car with the top up. Me likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Might as well whore mine too


























_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 1:19 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (1.8T_Moe)*

Bad pic of the new look. 
Thanks to John from Eurojet for the valance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell what bumper the red NB at the top of this thread has??? custom??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Mikes72sb)*

Maybe I'm biased, but Damn that looks good...


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe I'm biased, but Damn that looks good...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Can anyone tell what bumper the red NB at the top of this thread has??? custom?? 

Votex front with all the indicators smoothed off.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

can anyone tell me where i can buy a votex bumper???


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

driver gear.


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

here's 2 of mine. only been working on it for about 2 months.


















_Modified by vwguy63 at 8:51 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_here's 2 of mine. only been working on it for about 2 months.

It's a shame you don't have a time machine to go back to before you made it ugly.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
It's a shame you don't have a time machine to go back to before you made it ugly.


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (JimmyD)*

can't please everyone!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (1.8T_Moe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_Moe* »_Holy $hit Bill, I've never seen a pic of your car with the top up. Me likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thx man.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_can't please everyone!!









are you part of germansquad? I parked next to you when I first arrived at the show n go and then you moved over towards vendor row? Just wondering. Also, thats Bash' old kit isn't it?


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

how do u have your fogs on and not your headlights? i feel like a total noob asking


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (beetleboy'02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_how do u have your fogs on and not your headlights? i feel like a total noob asking

european headlight switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

how much is that, and where to buy?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (beetleboy'02)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

thanks! but does this allow me to turn all my lights off when driving?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (beetleboy'02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_thanks! but does this allow me to turn all my lights off when driving?

in order to use the euroswitch, you have to pull one of the relays, which will disable your DRL's
back on track...from Show & Go this past Sunday


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

is there a manual on how to install it?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (beetleboy'02)*

Mike, why do u still have that sound deadening stuff under the hood?! It traps heat, oil and dirt, fibers of it get all over the engine and it stifles the engine sound. I don't think VW even uses it anymore.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (beetleboy'02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_is there a manual on how to install it?

remove old switch. pull relay. install new switch. enjoy.
use the search and see if you can find anything specific


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Mike, why do u still have that sound deadening stuff under the hood?! It traps heat, oil and dirt, fibers of it get all over the engine and it stifles the engine sound. I don't think VW even uses it anymore.









I didn't really feel like I "needed" to get rid of it.


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

are you talking about the blake carpet-like covering on the underside of the hood?


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I didn't really feel like I "needed" to get rid of it. 

are you talking about the blake carpet-like covering on the underside of the hood?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
remove old switch. pull relay. install new switch. enjoy.
use the search and see if you can find anything specific

I wouldn't pull any relays at all, just put electrical tape over it. When I still winter-drove my Bug I used to take the tape off in the winter to enable my DRL's for safety. It's not like a car looks too hot in the winter anyway, who are we kidding?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I didn't really feel like I "needed" to get rid of it. 

That horrible, probably carcinogenic, stuff is only there so the hood stays cooler and the engine is quieter in the cabin. Nuke it!


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

thank you for your help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the install seemed pretty easy, but i'm just making sure i didnt miss anything.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Close up for Moe:










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_Moe* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Color was off on that one, looked blue, deleted it, this one's better














:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Congrats to the winners from show n go and yes thats my old kit on the silver beetle


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

i'm back!!! it's amazing what a week in my "TIME MACHINE" will do for a beetle. hope it's up to standards now











































_Modified by vwguy63 at 3:46 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*

Wow! Much better. It's amazing what a difference some paint makes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (SomeMacGuy)*

thanks. car wasn't ready when i posted the 1st. pics cause i didn't have everything i needed. been busy this week. 1 week late for spring show n go but ready for the next.


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
That horrible, probably carcinogenic, stuff is only there so the hood stays cooler and the engine is quieter in the cabin. Nuke it!
















will that cause the paint to age sooner? my dad made me put it back on because he thought it would damage it.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (beetleboy'02)*

if it makes you feel any better. My car did not come with one and I bought it new from the dealer. It is not a necessity, just a convenience.


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

What spacers did you get front & back ???
looks excellent!!!


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: ([email protected])*

nice headlights blackout or you painted them yourself???


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (1.8TTURBO)*

Wow -- some very nice NBs in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

recent update with new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

heres some jetta loving


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Bug Lovin...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (-KIX-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-KIX-* »_Bug Lovin...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

damn i love that hood.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (JETTA420)*

just to add to the mayhem ... not finished yet, but getting there ...


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

Jetto or Bug... either will inspire you to do new things... but it's a bug that did it for me....


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

mmmmmm. this is why,


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*

updated pics with new black asa wheels and black roof.


















_Modified by vwguy63 at 10:32 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## 2u4uR32 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*

Hey guys nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can anybody tell me which front bumper this is?? And maybe where to get it? 
Thanks


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2u4uR32* »_Can anybody tell me which front bumper this is?? And maybe where to get it?

ABD: http://abdracing.com/Merchant2....BC10 but that one has Projektzwo fenders blended in: http://www.projektzwo.de


----------



## kenda98 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (dubbass33)*


----------



## 2u4uR32 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
ABD: http://abdracing.com/Merchant2....BC10 but that one has Projektzwo fenders blended in: http://www.projektzwo.de


Thanks, definitley a nice look, i like the idea that my wifes Beetle would look like my R32








Also i like the fact that i can mod 2 cars now


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (2u4uR32)*

if you want the front bumper I have one for sale.


----------



## Yellvr6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (silverspeedbuggy)*

HOws it going, where did you find those winter wheels? They are hot my wife has an 06 harvest moon biege that they would look sick on with white wall tires. Any help would be great.


----------



## Yellvr6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*

HOws it going, where did you get that roof basket/roof rack set up. That thing is dope. My wife has a harvest moon beige 06 I bought her about 8 months ago and I have been looking for an old school look rack with the wood on it. If you could tell me if that is a home made custom project or if you bought it. Thanks I appriciate any help you have.


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_updated pics with new black asa wheels and black roof.

















_Modified by vwguy63 at 10:32 AM 5-25-2007_

18" ? 
Those are the exact same wheels I want to put on my Bug


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Y2kPython)*

yes 18's


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (vwguy63)*

Ran across this Euro NB today, pretty hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Ran across this Euro NB today, pretty hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















*SIGH*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's nice to see that Mattig rear valence!!! I have one in my basement. I've had it for like 3 years and it's never been installed!








Anyone interested in buying it? 
_EDIT_ ....actually, the Mattig valence in the pic above is modded to fit that exhaust set up.... 
Here's what it looks like stock from Mattig....










_Modified by JimmyD at 5:55 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (2u4uR32)*









are those flares still available for the bug? 
edit: found em..










_Modified by JETTA420 at 9:46 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (JETTA420)*

really nice beetle ya got ther


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (Yellvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yellvr6* »_HOws it going, where did you find those winter wheels? They are hot my wife has an 06 harvest moon biege that they would look sick on with white wall tires. Any help would be great. 

Made 'em myself.
You use standard NB steel wheels. I sprayed silver (Rustoleum Metallics, 4 thin coats, 3 coats rattle can clear; turned out great!), drilled 5 holes per wheel and pop-riveted aircooled hubcap clips to the wheels. I then used hubcaps from my parent's old 74 Super Beetle.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (silverspeedbuggy)*

Here's a little picture horing of my car before it became a man!







Another favorite! sorry not a new beetle but this is where my pashion began>







and one of my true loves>


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Sort Of Picture Request: (calilocal)*

You kids like teasers, don't you?


----------



## perpetualnewb (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (-KIX-)*









im really liken this hatch spoiler, can anyone tell me who makes it?


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (perpetualnewb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perpetualnewb* »_








im really liken this hatch spoiler, can anyone tell me who makes it? 

That Spoiler appears to be a Wings West 3 Piece spoiler... http://wingswest.com/products_...=1160


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

some more Retro Love.


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Eeyore99nb)*

Go easy guys, its still a work in progress...
Bottom is techno blue pearl with silver and white pearl added. Top is Nighthawk blue, a dark blue with blue metalflake and blue, white, silver, pink, purple, and black pearl. Its a TDI, .216 nozzles, 2.5 in straight exhaust, short ram intake. Joey mod headlights and taillights (amber portion taken out), black repeaters, and clear bumper markers. I still need an OEM type wing that will look good. I have lowering springs as well. Ne suggestions?
Jeff








One with my baby in the back ground... .:R32 
























A few of the .:R


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

Wow that TDI is hott. Lowering springs would be awesome. I think it looks great without a wing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

Nah, it needs coils.
...Everything needs coils.


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Be rude not to.....
English New Beetle Cup on Dutch motorway coming back from M.I.V.W show near Amsterdam on Sunday
















And at the show


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_English New Beetle Cup

FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

love the racing version lms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

As long as we're in a black NB mode, a coupla quick pics while I'm on vacation in the Keys and the wifey is out shopping in the T-reg:











































_Modified by Billsbug at 2:16 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

looks good. I see you got the leica dialed in some more.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

I set it on Program and it takes 3 pics per click in 3 different aperture settings, i.e. I'm kinda lazy.










_Modified by Billsbug at 3:49 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

aww man, and I was starting to give you credit their bill.


----------

